# Slide Support??



## azthroop

So, I am sitting here in Paso Robles in the OB wondering.... Since I will have the slide out for and extended period of time, do I need to put slide supports under the arms? I saw a 5'er with them (the resort manager). I asked and he said he said he wasn't sure. He had them so he uses them.

Any thoughts??

azthroop


----------



## Sluggo54

JMHO - nope.

Sluggo


----------



## tdvffjohn

No......Just go by any dealer who leaves them open until they sell, no supports.

Its been debated if you had a flat with the stabilizers down, would damage occur, but if the trailer settles down for some reason and you have supports under the slide, you will have problems.


----------



## Eagleeyes

azthroop said:


> So, I am sitting here in Paso Robles in the OB wondering.... Since I will have the slide out for and extended period of time, do I need to put slide supports under the arms? I saw a 5'er with them (the resort manager). I asked and he said he said he wasn't sure. He had them so he uses them.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> azthroop


I do believe that the owner's manual says to NOT use them....
Bob


----------



## azthroop

Thanks for the input. I will cross that off my list!

azthroop


----------

